# Well look who stumbled back in...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

After many years of being a great moderator for the Florida board, Kozlow has decided to bow out. Thanks for all your great years on the board. I hope to fish with you one day.

Taking his place is the inimitable emanuel, who moderated the SC/GA board for several years until Railroader took over.

Much as he slides down the bar stool every night, emanuel has slid down the coast into the Sunshine State. Please give him a warm welcome.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome back E-man!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hahahahaha... And people wonder why I spend so much time on this board. It's all the love.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yet another fearless leader.

Still late night dollar bill trolling?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was, but then I met someone who put a temporary stop to that. I'm still trolling but I have to do the quick release trick, you know, snapping them off at boatside. It's like fishing for flounder and having to let each and everyone go.  

Then again, she's a cool girl and a navy e-6, so I need to behave myself.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Tip top shape Capt  

Sounds nice. Go Navy!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome! Emanuel was my GA moderator and now I'm moving to Naples FL in 2 weeks and he will be the FL mod. I'm finally un land locked I'll make sure to report on SW FL often as I will be there everyday. Looking forward to you moderating once again!! Maybe we can hook up soon!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

congratz "E"....

Let me know when your getting to SI.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I might be down there Thursday or Friday. I found out I have an extra day off this week so I'll make sure I get down there.

Snook and black drum should be getting good right about now. Spanish are just around the corner, I'm waiting for the big boys that follow the mullet.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*staunton*

i thought you were the one from staunton. but i can't remember but any how caught 3 rainbows this month that wieghed 3and a half puonds, plus one that added up to be 5 lbs 7ozos


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That would be me. I'm a long way from Staunton now. I still miss it from time to time though.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah that is understandable at times with the people here but it also hit 28 degrees last night well good luck fishing


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry to see the Koz go. 


But Emanuel will do a fine job! 


Hey E...........get a download of all the awesome links the great Koz has shared with us over the years.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Koz man*

Is Kos alright?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

VICIII said:


> Is Kos alright?


Question kinda got buried? I really enjoyed kozlow's posts and pics.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't heard from him in a couple months but I know he is busy with work and I think a new girlfriend too.  

I drive right past where he works every time I go to Sebastian Inlet and I've seen his truck out there. That's how I know he's still with us. My best guess is that this new woman has him tied up.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

emanuel said:


> My best guess is that this new woman has him tied up.


Darn, sounds pretty kinky!!  

Maybe you should check on him


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

you sure you wanna walk in on something like that.


Without a camera?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

On second thoughts, hahaha, that's the innuendo I was putting out there.  

Kozlow, naked... we'll leave that to his woman. Hahahaha, no camera thank you. Although he did tell me she was a hottie.


----------

